# What kinda of knife do you trim fat with?



## sandyut (Nov 21, 2020)

I have been using a straight blade boning type knife (very flexible) and a basic cooks knife.

I am wondering if something like a curved boning like this or a scimitar would be better?  or if what I am using is about as good as it gets?

lemme know!


----------



## Coreymacc (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a curved skinning knife for taking rind off of pork belly, I have used it to trim fat also. I guess it depends on what you are trimming fat from.  

Corey


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a curved stiff blade Victorinox  boning knife that I use for trimming


----------



## mike243 (Nov 21, 2020)

A sharp fillet knife is basically a boning knife IMO ,  I have a Stanley boning knife but the fillet knife is hard to beat, prefer a 5-6" blade


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 21, 2020)

I’ve been using a flexible Victorinix boning knife


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 21, 2020)

I use an electric knife. 

Chris


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

I like the boning shape, and have a rigid '70 era Chicago Cultery boning and a flexible Victorinox boning knife.  I have some fillet knives for close in work and an Old Hickory 'butcher knife' passed down from my Grandma.  






My 'traveling' knives are the vintage Blade Trader style from Kershaw and come in a really nice knife roll or belt sheath (the top one).  So if somebody volunteers me at a a party or some other event to help them prep some food in the kitchen, I have my own knives as close as my pickup.











Cimeter? Yeah, I got one plus a nice slicer. They are perfect for showing off and telegraphing the message that you know what you are doing.  And and I can get a scary sharp edge on them. They are not very delicate, and much better suited for slicing meat on a serving line.


----------



## 1MoreFord (Nov 21, 2020)

Either stiff boning knife or a fillet knife.


----------



## kruizer (Nov 21, 2020)

I use a stiff boning knife that is wicked sharp.


----------



## thirdeye (Nov 21, 2020)

I forgot to mention a new knife I've been testing for a year or two.  Havalon is marketed as a skinning knife for hunting or fishing fillet knife. You just swap the blade.  They are basically a scalpel on steroids and the blades are so inexpensive you replace them.  Part of my testing is re-honing the original blades, and comparing them to the new blades you get when you order. Two-licks on my original blades with a ceramic hone makes them brand new.  A hunter/trapper friend skinned 2 deer and 2 elk with the same blade, and used it to trim out some of the easy cuts like the backstraps and inside loins. 





They have limitations, but the sharpness works in your favor and as long as you don't force the knife it works wonderfully.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 21, 2020)

Forever sharp boning knife . My wife bought at the mall 30 years ago . I told her " you wasted  $5 "
Never used it until about 4 years ago . I use it for everything now . So sharp and fits me like a body part .


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 21, 2020)

I use my great grandfathers knife for any kind of trimming. It's also great for boning out a deer. The knife is well over 100 years old. Just had a knife maker put me a new handle in it a couple of weeks ago.





With the old original Hickory handle





New handle


----------



## chilerelleno (Nov 21, 2020)

Either my 6" Boning or 9" Cimeter, whichever is sharper at the time.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 21, 2020)

I use a stiff straight boning knife.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 22, 2020)

The Best Knife for Trimming Fat? A SHARP ONE! 
Realistically,  the Shape of the knife depends on your Skill. 40 years with an 8" Chef's Knife in my hand and I can Peel an Apple, Trim or Carve Roast Beef or Filet a Fish, with that one knife. Beyond that, I agree with the Gang above, a Flexible Curved Boning Knife is a great choice for removing Fat and if need be, Bone Out the toughest cut...JJ


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

great input!!  thank you all.  I think I need a new knife!


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 22, 2020)

I use a curved & a straight boning knife depending on what I’m trimming, but as JJ says it has to be super sharp. I’m doing a Prime brisket for TG Day & it is thawing in the fridge as we speak. I just got done sharpening 5 of my boning knives, so I have choices for the trimming!
Al


----------



## sandyut (Nov 22, 2020)

I think what I need is this   the one I am using is straight blade and very flexible - TOO flexible and the point is not very good.  It needs a pro to re-sharpen/shape it or something.  I inherited the knife and its had a hard life.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2020)

I use the same knife I use for everything else---The Fillet Knife I took out of my Fishing Tackle box many years ago.
I even got a brand new one this year, but I still like the 20 year old the best.
I think it's a "Rapala".

Bear


----------

